# A certificate to FIL from Harry Truman



## Marie5656 (Jul 29, 2018)

My husband has spent the last several days going through a couple files of family documents.  He found this, that his father got. Signed by President Truman.   How cool is this.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 29, 2018)

Neat!  Glad your hubs was able to find it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2018)

Very cool, Marie!


----------



## jujube (Jul 29, 2018)

Major find, Marie!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 29, 2018)

Yep,  I got one of them also.  A nice gesture  for a sitting  president.   Did I thank you  Harry?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 29, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Yep,  I got one of them also.  A nice gesture  for a sitting  president.   Did I thank you  Harry?



Harry says you are very welcome.  Do you think they still do that kind of thing?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 29, 2018)

Don't know  Marie.  Maybe we'll hear  something  from  newer  military  people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice find Marie.


----------



## john19485 (Jul 29, 2018)

I got one like that from Nixon, its important to keep these for your grandkids.[video]https://www.facebook.com/john.mizell.9/videos/vb.531233100/10156139687058101/?type=3[/video] 





Marie5656 said:


> Harry says you are very welcome.  Do you think they still do that kind of thing?


----------

